# Bit9 Parity



## Bit9ParityHater (Jun 19, 2013)

Attached graphic is completing stopping my workflow. I have tried reading everywhere but the program is pretty solid and I need a pro's help. I have tried changing file extensions, running as an admin, etc. Please help me disable, bypass, etc this pos roadblock. I can't open any .exe for any reason


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what the heck is that? is that a company AV or something?


----------



## Bit9ParityHater (Jun 19, 2013)

It's a new whitelisting program by Bit9. It practically does not exist on Google. It is a new puzzle.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

something seems odd here.........isn't that server side security and enpoint protection? why is this on a regular pc? 

Why not just uninstall it?


----------



## Bit9ParityHater (Jun 19, 2013)

When I try to alter it or uninstall it I get an ACCESS DENIED message.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Bit 9 is a commercial filtering software that your IT department set up as a defence mechanism
If you are having problems with it, then contact IT. We won't help bypass legitimate company restrictions



> Circumventing Company/School/Parental or Other Restrictions - Because we are unable to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided to those trying to circumvent Internet filters or similar restrictions and any such threads will be closed. Furthermore, we will not assist with violating the "Terms of Service" of any product, service or web site. Unfortunately, it is against Google's Terms of Service to download videos from YouTube. They have contacted us directly to request that we do not support with downloading videos from YouTube. Any posts with instructions or information about how to violate Terms of Service will be closed or removed.


----------

